# JVC KD-G311 to play from an iphone?



## grizzla (May 11, 2010)

Is it possible? Have been fiddling about but it doesnt look as though it can work without some adapter being put in place, does anyone know what i could do to get this working? thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

grizzla said:


> Is it possible? Have been fiddling about but it doesnt look as though it can work without some adapter being put in place, does anyone know what i could do to get this working? thanks


 Blue tooth adapter for the radio with a USB plug, contact JVC online


----------

